# τσαλίμια



## claire (May 15, 2008)

το συγκείμενο είναι:
"έτοιμος πάντα για τσαλίμια τύπου Αίαντα"


----------



## stathis (May 15, 2008)

Επειδή το context δεν βοηθάει καθόλου, τι τσαλίμια έκανε/κάνει ο Αίαντας;


----------



## La usurpadora (May 15, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει τα τσαλίμια του Αίαντα; Χαριτωμενιές ή μπουμπουνητα; Για ποιον μιλάμε;
Έχεις λίγο περισσότερο κείμενο να μας δώσεις;

οκ, κατάλαβα ότι δεν μου βγάζει ειδοποίηση ότι υπάρχει νεότερη απάντηση πριν ποστάρω


----------



## claire (May 15, 2008)

δεν έχει άλλο συγκείμενο, είναι ένα ποίημα-παραλήρημα. 
γίνεται να ξεχάσουμε τον Αίαντα τελείως και να μείνουμε στα τσαλίμια;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2008)

Αρχίζω με την κυριολεκτική σημασία: *footwork*

And that's a marvellous bit of footwork there from Ponti as he takes the ball from Garcia.
The dancer impressed the crowd with his fancy footwork.

που περνάει και σε παρόμοια μεταφορική:
skillful maneuvering or dealing (Example: "She needs some fancy footwork to cover all those lies")

Longman:
good/neat/fancy etc footwork
1 skilful use of your feet when dancing or playing a sport
_The England keeper revealed some fancy footwork in the victory over Nottingham Forest._
2 skilful methods that you use to achieve something
_It took a bit of deft footwork to get them to agree._

Άμα περάσουμε και στις πονηριές, προτείνω για ξεκίνημα τα *ruses, ploys, wiles, dodges, stunts*.


----------



## claire (May 15, 2008)

μου πάει καλύτερα στο κείμενο το τσαλίμι με την έννοια της πονηριάς!
ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

